# My projects



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I am new here and thought I would post a few pictures of what I like to do. I have a CNC on order and when it shows up I will have some different types of projects. These are all scroll saw and lathe.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool. Let us know what kind of machine you're getting and what software you'll be using.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Rusty you do some nice work . No idea how you pulled off the bowl in the third pic. Thanks for sharing. 

Ok looking again I got it . Sure looks like a lot of work , but great outcome. Can hardly imagine what you’ll be building with a cnc


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

John I ordered the Piranha XL that comes with a laser and forth axis. The software that comes with it is vcarve desktop 9.5. I have seen all of the new additions to version 10 and will do the upgrade. I have been watching a lot of videos on YouTube on using the software and machine. Can’t wait to get started.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The turnings are nice Rusty, especially the segmented one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you do some mighty fine work Rusty..


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Really nice Rusty, you're gonna love adding the cnc to your shop. Welcome to the forum, lots of helpful people here.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Rusty; that perforated trivet(?) is exceptional! Not a 'newbie' then? 
If I hadn't already said, Welcome!!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice work Rusty.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Just getting into turning but you certainly have it well in hand. Really nice work. Welcome aboard Rusty.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very Nice work Rusty!!


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Rusty, you are a very accomplished scroller.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice stuff, Rusty. I can see that you're really going to enjoy your cnc.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, That's some beautiful work. I like everything, however the blonde bowl with cover is exceptional to me. Glad you decided to jump in the forum.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

DesertRatTom said:


> Wow, That's some beautiful work. I like everything, however the blonde bowl with cover is exceptional to me. Glad you decided to jump in the forum.


Thanks. That is some 1 inch thick spalted maple I glued together to practice. I am still fairly new on the lathe and hate to use woodcthat is too expensive.


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice work Rusty.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome Rusty, I enjoyed your pictures, excellent work.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

With work of that caliber one can definitely anticipate the results from your work with a CNC.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the gang, Rusty.
Very nice products without a CNC machine.
I like the most the vase in the second picture.


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

I've often heard that the secret to a long retirement is having something to do that you really enjoy. I think you have a good start. Really nice work.
Paul


----------

